

Android map - What does Google know about your router? - jerrya
http://samy.pl/androidmap/index.php
android map exposes the data that Google has been collecting from virtually all Android devices and street view cars, using them essentially as global wardriving machines.<p>When the phone detects any wireless network, encrypted or otherwise, it sends the BSSID (MAC address) of the router along with signal strength, and most importantly, GPS coordinates up to the mothership. This page allows you to ping that database...
======
Maascamp
Seems to be FUD. I've been using multiple Android devices for years with my
router and it's not listed on there at all.

------
porcukor
it is not fake.

